# Reiseplanung/ Große Fische



## Dxlfxn (16. November 2003)

Ich möchte hier noch einmal einen neuen Thread anfangen, da ich
das Gefühl habe, der vorhergehende verhakt sich etwas auf Nebenschauplätzen und ist wenig hilfreich, zumal er etwas ins Persönliche abzugleiten droht. Ich habe ihn mir nach meinem letzten Posting auch nicht mehr angeschaut. Es bringt so offenbar nichts. Trotztdem will ich ein paar Gedanken zu diesem Thema aufzeigen und einmal kurz erklären, woher ich nun meine "Kenntnisse" habe:

Ich bereite pro Jahr etwa 30 bis 50 Reisen für Sportfischer auf
die andere Seite des großen Teiches vor. Drüben berate ich einige
Lodges und nehme Einfluss auf deren Leistungsangebot. Insofern
kenn ich das Geschäft schon etwas. Bin aber auch nicht ganz
unparteiisch.

Was ein großer Lachs in diesem Geschäft bedeutet, also ein Fisch
der deutlich über 70 Pfund wiegt, möchte ich an diesem Beispiel
einmal aufzeigen: Vor einigen Jahren guidete mein alter Freund
Noel Gyger am Skeena als Gelegenheitsguide einen 79 Pfund Königslachs. Dieser Fisch hat ihm die Möglichkeit eröffnet, eine eigene Lodge zu gründen - er war komplett mit guten Gästen ausgebucht, fand Geldgeber und in den folgenden Jahren drehten die bekanntesten Angel-TY Sender beim ihm über 10
Angelshows. Amerikanische Sender....
Mittlerweile haben sich die Dinge etwas verändert. Geräte und Schnüre sind besser geworden, die eingesetzte Technik immer
aufwändiger. Es werden schon mehr der großen gefangen, aber nicht so viele, das es ein konkretes Werbeargument ergibt.

Wenn jemand seine Geschäfte daran festmachen will, den Leuten vorzugaukeln, diese Fische seine eigentlich leicht zu erreichen, man muß nur zu..... gehen, ist das für mich zumindest fragwürdig.

Ich sage es noch einmal: Die amerikanisch-kandadisch-pazifische
Küste ist tausende von Kilometern lang und es kommen überall große Fische vor. In einigen Gewässern kann man den Leuten in
der Werbung sagen, es gibt hier sehr große Fische, rechnet aber in der Zeit mit Fischen zwischen 20 und 40 Pfund. In anderen kann man sagen, rechnet mit Fischen zwischen 30 und 50 Pfund.
Es gibt auch mal größere.
Warum machen wohl die Meereslodges so ein brimborium mit ihren Nadeln zum "Tyee-Club" - also Fängern, die nachweislich einen King über 30 Pfund gefangen haben??? Weil das lächerliche Fische sind???

Wir können hier gern mal über einige Dinge zu diesem Thema
diskutieren. Ob ich große oder größere Fische gefangen habe, als
andere mag für andere wichtig sein - für mich nicht. Ich weiß was
ich unter welchen Bedingungen gefangen habe. Für mich war es
in den letzten Jahren eine größere Erfüllung, meine mitreisenden
Freunde an ihren Traumfisch zu bringen oder anderen die Reise
optimal vorzubereiten.

Noch ein Tip:
Wenn sich jemand wirklich einmal ganz unabhängig über die Angelei in Alaska informieren möchte, empfehle ich das Buch
"Angeltouren in Alaska" von Fritz Sass, Er war in seinem Leben
über 40 mal in Alaska. Er ist ein Alaskanarr und hat sein Buch im Landbuch Verlag - also absolut unabhängig von Angelpresse,
Reiseveranstaltern und Ausstattern verlegt. ISBN 784204481
Er gibt, aus der Sicht von 1991 aber noch immer aktuell, Tips für
die Selbstgestaltung von Reisen, über Gefahren, notwendige Ausrüstung usw.


----------



## Tarpon (16. November 2003)

Das Buch ist wirklich top#6 
Seit ich es gelesen habe träume ich davon, einmal auf Kodiak zu fischen. Ist einfach herrlich zu lesen.


----------



## Sockeye (16. November 2003)

Im Gegensatz zu Dir habe ich keinerlei geschäftliche Interessen. Ich bin Hobbyangler mit dem Glück einen guten Freund mit einer Lodge am Kenai zu haben.

Ich verbringe seit 1990 so oft wie möglich den Sommer in Alaska, auf der Kenai Halbinsel.
In diesem Kenai River gibt es einen Chinook-Lachsstamm, der absolut natürlichem Ursprungs ist (keine künstliche Brut, die die meisten anderen Flüsse verseucht)
Die Fische dieses Stammes werden im Durchschnitt einfach grösser als andere Lachspopulationen. 

Die Zahlen spechen einfach für sich. Dir Minimalgrösse eines Chinooks in Alaska um als "trophy fish" der Alaska Fish&Game anerkannt zu werden liegt bei 50 Pfund. Ausser der Chinook stammt aus dem Kenai, dann muss er mindestens 75 Pfund auf die Waage bringen.

Mehr dazu bei Alaska Fish&Game 

Wenn's um Rekorde geht ist der Kenai einfach nicht zu ignorieren. In den letzten 20 Jahren wurden 9/10 über 90Pfündern im Kenai gefangen.

Das zur Theorie.

Da ich sehr viel Zeit am Kenai verbringe, sehe ich auch was da täglich (während des Chinook "late run" Mitte Juni - Ende Juli) aus dem Fluss gezogen wird. Die Anlegestelle einer der gössten Chartergesellschaften liegt direkt neben an. Abends beim Bier werden natürlich auch immer die Tagesfänge durchgegangen. Da sind 50 Pfünder nicht erwähnenswert, 60er eigentlich täglich und 70er das Wochengepräch.

Solche fetten Hennen sind aber dann schon das Saisonhighlight





wie dieser 84 Pfünder der im Juli 2002, während meines Urlaubes aus dem Kenai gezogen wurde.


@Dolfin

Dies sind meine Erfahrungen. Und keiner meiner Berichte zielt darauf ab irgendwelchen Eine-Woche-Angel-Urlaub-All-Inclusive-Lachs-Garantien zu verkaufen.

Ich finde es äusserst Betrüblich, dass Du scheinbar aus geschäftlichem Eigennutz nur den Frasier als einzigen Lachsfluss der Welt akzeptieren kannst und dich über jegliche positive Äusserungen über Alaska aufregst.


----------



## schlot (16. November 2003)

Find ich echt Klasse dass wir hier gleich zwei Kanada experten haben, macht aber keinen Spass wenn ihr euch Gegenseitig beharkt!
Erzählt von euren Abenteurern und zeigt uns die Bilder und wir sind Glücklich!


----------



## Jungmefoangler (17. November 2003)

genau,übrigens gehts um alaska  
zeigt uns bilder und berichte ,bidde #h


----------



## Dxlfxn (17. November 2003)

@schlot, jungmefoangler
Ihr habt natürlich recht. Ich habe aber diesen Thread aufgemacht,
damit man auch kontrovers darüber diskutieren kann. Es sollte nur ohne Schläge unter die Gürtellinie gehen. Dies auszuführen ist
leicht. Bringt aber die Sache nicht weiter.

@sockeye
ich habe bisher diesen und auch den vorangegangenen Thread
ohne Hinweise auf z.B. den Fraser geführt. Ich habe zu einigen
anderen Anlässen über die Angelei am Fraser berichtet und habe
konkrete Fragen zu diesen Themen beantwortet. Das geschah
stets ohne Links oder direkte Werbung. Eine Frage nach der Homepage habe ich direkt beantwortet. Ich muß hier auch nicht
werben, meine Gäste wissen, warum sie zu uns kommen und nicht woanders hin fahren.
Direkte Beratungen habe ich noch nie in diesen Threads unternommen.
Wenn mich Sportfreunde angeschrieben haben -  nur per PN.
Was mir aber auffiel und weshalb ich hier so dagegen halte ist die
Tatsache, das offensichtlich keine Thematik für dich zu weit entfernt ist, das Thema Kenai anzuschneiden. Nicht einmal die Anfrage nach Gerät und die ( wohl auch nach Meinung anderer informierter Angler ) fundierten Ratschläge waren dazu geeignet,
das Thema Kenai zu vermeiden!?
Ist das alles wirklich so uneigennützig?
Einige Fakten möchte ich noch hinzufügen:

Ich habe auch noch einige andere Reviere Kanadas bereist und
kann mir durchaus ein Urteil bilden. Ich würde auch nie behaupten
das ein Platz vor allen anderen kommt.

Am Kenai wird derzeit der Versuch unternommen, die "Guideschwemme" von derzeit 380 lizenzierten Guides plus Nebenguides plus Schwarzguides durch die Guidingassociation
einzudämmen. Man sollte, bei allem fachlichen Beistand, auch mal
erwähnen, das es keinen Fluß in Alaska mit einem derartigen Angeldruck gibt. Es sieht dort eben eher aus, wie auf der Hamburger Binnenalster zum ansegeln. Aber auch das muß einen
nicht stören!

Die Guidingassociation hat jetzt einen Sponsor ausfindig gemacht,
der das releasen von Kings über 1,20m - also etwa 45 Pfund -
mit einer Prämie von 900,- US $ belohnt.
Hier der Link dazu.
http://www.kenairiversportfishing.org/trophy.htm
Ich finde übrigens ein tolles Programm von Leuten, die genau wissen, warum sie das tun. Es ist nähmlich nicht der Stamm der
großen Lachse, es sind die Erbanlagen einzelner Fische, die es
ausmachen, das seine Nachfolger einen oder zwei Jahre länger
im Meer verbringen. Aber warum in aller Welt setzt man diese
Marke so niedrig, wenn das Massenfische sind? Und diese Fische
mit anderen Erbanlagen gibt es überall - solange man nicht jeden
dieser Fische totschlagen muß. Sie sind sowieso kulinarisch eine
Katastrophe und wer die Trophäe haben will, kann mich einmal anschreiben. Es gibt einen hervorragenden Präparator in Vancouver, der den Fisch "nachbaut". Ich war mit einigen Freunden bei ihm und diese haben an einer trophäenwand von
etwa 30 Fische nicht die nachgebauten herausfinden können.
Der Weltrekordfisch -der aktuelle aus dem Skeena - wurde ebenfalls released und nachgebaut.

Der dritte Fakt, den ich aber nicht bewerten kann: Wenn ich das
Buch von Sass lese, macht es mich schon nachdenklich, das er nach 50 (!) Alaskareisen den Kenai nicht einmal für erwähnenswert hält.

Und ganz zuletzt: Natürlich zeigt deine Rekordliste nur Alaska in
Front - es ist ja auch die Liste der Landesrekorde von Alaska. Und
der Rekord ist, wie von mir erwähnt, 1985 gefangen worden.

Und noch einmal: Mir geht es hier um frei und uneingeschränkte
Informationen. Diese kann ich zu B.C. abgeben. Alaska habe ich
noch nicht besucht. Wenn aber informiert wird, dann auch umfassend.

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich hier Bilder reinstelle. Es gibt immer einen Geschmack der Werbung. Ich diskutiere lieber, da Bilder eigentlich nichts belegen. Sie zeigen weder das Aufnahmedatum, noch exact den Ort, oft nicht einmal die Größe, wenn vor einem neutralem Hintergrund fotografiert wird.


----------

